# portsnap fetch fails with invalid snapshot tag seems to be open_ssl config problem



## fugee279 (Aug 6, 2018)

```
# sudo portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... invalid snapshot tag.
Fetching snapshot tag from sourcefire.portsnap.freebsd.org... invalid snapshot tag.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... invalid snapshot tag.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-sa-east-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... invalid snapshot tag.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... invalid snapshot tag.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-ap-southeast-2.portsnap.freebsd.org... invalid snapshot tag.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```


----------

